# What MPG have you seen from high powered cars?



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just a general query really to see what consumption people get from the fun side of the eco debate 

I'm getting anywhere between 18 and 22mpg in the STR as an average per tank but yesterday I had a bit of a green moment with this:-



... And that was driving like Miss Daisy for 20 miles, only 5 of which were on a national speed limit road. Unfortunately for the environment though, the tank started off at full yesterday morning and my little eco burst was pretty short lived :lol:

On a serious note though, for day to day driving of a nearly 2 ton, 400bhp V8 I think 33mpg is pretty insane for a non-motorway cruise! :car:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What's an str?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo said:


> What's an str?


Sounds like some sort of disease


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kimo said:


> What's an str?


Jag S Type R :thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

I was having some fun in an i8 today. Did around 100 miles. Some motorway some town and some rural. 

Averaged 68mpg. Quite impressed. 

My m235i can get as low as early 20s on a good drive. And as high at late 40s when being sensible


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I achieved that on a run in my str but most of the time it was around 16. Not bad considering but it was only really on motorways.

It used to annoy me how little fuel a car that size could actually hold though. I felt like I was forever in the petrol station and nkt just because of the shocking mpg.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I average around 40mpg in my RCZ R. That even includes some "fun" driving too. I have had 47mpg returned on a recent 80 mile journey.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Not as high powered as some of the above but my Mk7 Fiesta ST can do about 39mpg pottering about, which im happy with it would be alot more if i got some longer journeys in


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Omega 3.2 V6 220bhp Auto around the 2ton mark normally in the 23-27mpg area... Did crack 31mpg once on a run but that was some boring quiet smooth armchair driving.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

295 hp to be exact lol. Get 30mpg with spirited driving in town. Goes up to 40mpg on a long run. Not bad for a 2030kg vehicle. It's surprised a lot of people in faster cars from between 30-70mph, pulls like a train - literally - with no gear changes and all lol.

Should mention it's a 3.5l petrol V6 so not exactly a small engine


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

My average in the mps is about 24mpg


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

My titanium X Sport averages 44mpg/680mls to the tank from a 2.2 tdci. If I thrash it I can go down to around 20mpg.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

My 530 gets 18mpg on my 1.8 mile journey to work of which 1.1 miles is gunning it down a dual carriageway.
got 39mpg on a drive from Leicester to Newquay last month.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> I achieved that on a run in my str but most of the time it was around 16. Not bad considering but it was only really on motorways.
> 
> It used to annoy me how little fuel a car that size could actually hold though. I felt like I was forever in the petrol station and nkt just because of the shocking mpg.


I'm not sure I'll see 33mpg again , late teens to early 20's is a much better average :thumb:

The tank is small, I filled up about 10 miles away a while back and had the needle off the full mark by the time I got home!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahh cool

Not exactly high powered but have a tuned 1.8T, 35 mpg around town and 45 on a run usually, got 48.2 yesterday though :lol:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Somewhere around 300bhp not to bad never see any better thou but hey if i was that concerned I'd bought a blue motion not an R


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can get higher 30s on a run with the A45. Nursing it I can get over 40mpg, but that's giving a bit of thought how to save. 

On a very spirited drive I can lock the computer on 14.1mpg, which is as low as it will indicate.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Again not mega powered but 32 mpg in the ctr with bits of vtec, mainly on A roads, the twingo 133 I had got me the same mpg. This is because the ctr has much more low and mid range torque so you keep the revs lower, the high revs are not comparable in the slightest


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

My 944Turbo averages about 22 on my 7 mile run to work, by which time it has only just warmed up properly.
I can get 26-28 on a long, steady run and did 30 or so on Super in France tanking it over the ton, which was a freak.
But do I care ? Nope. Well worth every penny spent at the pump. 

Same with all these cars - you dont buy them for economy, you buy them for smiles. I get loads of them to the tank.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Its not high powered, but I get around 40mpg, in my 42 year old manta, that has a 2.2 cast iron engine in it.
(around 120bhp in ~950kg car)


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Normally 20-23 in the Impreza, but start hooning and I can get down to about 13! Luckily it doesn't do a lot of miles. Definitely more smiles per gallon.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

:doublesho

I've averaged 15mpg since I've owned it, seen 22mpg at a steady speed on the motorway.

I've not had it on a track yet, but I believe the lowest the display allows is 7mpg.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bero said:


> :doublesho
> 
> I've averaged 15mpg since I've owned it, seen 22mpg at a steady speed on the motorway.


Should have got out and walked at those speeds.

No wonder the car suggests coffee.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

4.3 V8 , 483bhp , 
Should get around 19mpg if used sensibly , Reality is probably 10mpg but I have loads of fun and the smiles is worth the 10mpg


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I got 7mpg once - in my previous M5 lol


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Best I've seen from the M5 (5l V8) is 27 trundling home when I'd just bought it. Otherwise its 19-24 everyday.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> 4.3 V8 , 483bhp ,
> Should get around 19mpg if used sensibly , Reality is probably 10mpg but I have loads of fun and the smiles is worth the 10mpg


what car is that?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Estoril-5 said:


> what car is that?


F430 :car:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Got 20 mpg out of an ML63 whilst giving it a little tickle just to hear that V8 and see 2 tons of Merc hurtle down the road, was quite impressed by 20 to be honest!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My 335i is low 20s round town and anywhere up to 40 on a long run 
Averages around 26mpg each tank.

It's pretty impossible to get any sort of economy as it's on boost from about 1500rpm


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

E55 decatted. 5.5 V8

Highs = 22/24
Average = 12/15
Lows = Sub 10


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Boxster 2.7 auto 28 mpg
Merc C250 CDI 46 mpg long term 55mpg best
1.8 MX5 34mpg
Nissan XTrail 2.2 DCI 38 mpg


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Best out my Jag S Type R - that was over a 220 mile motorway / cross country journey









Around town its usually high teens, on a run more normally low to mid twenties

The Celica with 190bhp struggles to get below 34mpg even when hammered


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

around 25 being good in mk2.5 focus st 99% town driving


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

andy665 said:


> The Celica with 190bhp struggles to get below 34mpg even when hammered


I had a Corolla with the same engine, remarkable stable MPG regardless of how its driven...although don't recall getting that high :lol:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I wasn't going to post as the title said "high powered cars" but seeing that 1.6 turbos are being classed as high powered I thought I'd chime in 

My 335i Cab auto remapped to 360bhp is getting high 20's pottering around town and upto high 30's on a long run driving sensibly. Any abuse of right pedal sees that drop to high teens !


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

M4 driven carefully avg on a tank of fuel is 35 mpg.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

My dad's s6 would do 30 ish on a run

mates e55 amg does about 10-15 round town, 25 tops on a long run


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Alfa male said:


> seeing that 1.6 turbos are being classed as high powered


I'm glad someone else mentioned it :lol:


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Alpina Roadster S
3.4l straight 6, 300+ bhp

Averages around 30mpg, but it's my weekend toy so that's mainly 'fun' mileage
Had 36+mpg on long motorway runs


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

R33 gtr on a run does 17mpg ish put foot down does about 5 or 6 mpg

Nismo 370z daily does mid 20s


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

PerryGunn said:


> Alpina Roadster S
> 3.4l straight 6, 300+ bhp
> 
> Averages around 30mpg, but it's my weekend toy so that's mainly 'fun' mileage
> Had 36+mpg on long motorway runs


I've been wanting one of these for about 2 years now and always liked how they were better on fuel than the Z4M - missed my chance on a very well priced one that would now be worth a good few grand more too!! :wall:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

WO-WO said:


> M4 driven carefully avg on a tank of fuel is 35 mpg.


Surely this statement should read... M4 driven hard avg about 10-15mpg.


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

335i gets average of 25mpg. Had 34 on a run


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

My m3, 3.2 litre, 316bhp, will do mid 30s on a decent motorway run.

My usual b-road commute when working rotating shifts used to be 25-26mpg, but now I'm working normal hours with a bit more traffic on the roads it's gone up to 28-29.

Not bad for a 20 year old relatively old tech engine which gets properly exercised pretty regularly.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Harry_p said:


> My m3, 3.2 litre, 316bhp, will do mid 30s on a decent motorway run.
> 
> My usual b-road commute when working rotating shifts used to be 25-26mpg, but now I'm working normal hours with a bit more traffic on the roads it's gone up to 28-29.
> 
> Not bad for a 20 year old relatively old tech engine which gets properly exercised pretty regularly.


Not bad at all for the performance. I used to get that kind of MPG out of a 2.5 V6 Cougar which wasn't actually quick!


----------

